# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση συνδέεται με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή

## I.s

Είμαι 15 χρονών και έχω ακούσει εκατοντάδες φορές από τους γονείς μου ότι είμαι νάρκισσος και ότι με νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός μου.
Αλλά πως γίνετε να είμαι νάρκισσος με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση; Είχα μπει και διάβασα στο ίντερνετ ότι τα άτομα με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους πάνω από τους άλλους. Το λέω στους γονείς μου και μου λένε ότι επειδή με νοιάζει υπερβολικά η γνώμη τον άλλων.

----------


## nikos2

οι γονεις σου δεν ειναι ψυχιατροι ουτε ψυχολογοι, απλα λενε κατι που πιστευουν για εσενα,και κακως βεβαια γιατι κανουν λαθος.
ολοι οι γονεις κανουν λαθη, οχι μονο οι δικοι σου, ακομα και εσυ οταν γινεις γονιος θα κανεις πολλα.

μην δινεις πολυ σημασια σε αυτα που σου λενε και μην προσπαθεις να κανεις τετοιου ειδους ενδοσκοπησεις στον εαυτο σου, δεν θα καταληξεις πουθενα.
εισαι αυτος που εισαι, και σε οποιον οποια αρεσει . παντως αν εησουν ναρκισσος, δεν θα ειχες τετοιου ειδους ερωτηματα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι και αλλιως σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις οι αλλοι θα εκτιμησουν το ενδιαφερον σου γι αυτους

----------


## Κέλας

"Είμαι 15 χρονών και έχω ακούσει εκατοντάδες φορές από τους γονείς μου ότι είμαι νάρκισσος και ότι με νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός μου."

Όχι, οι γονείς σου στην πραγματικότητα *ΔΕΝ*  προσδιορίζονται ως ψυχολόγοι/ψυχίατροι/ψυχοθεραπευτές και στα αλήθεια ΔΕΝ τηρούν τις προϋποθέσεις και αυτοί προσποιούντας πως είναι που είναι το πιο παράδοξο εδώ τους κάνει pretendious ψευτοδιανοούμενους αμπεφιλοσόφους που είναι όλο όντως αμπεφιλοσοφίες και ακατάσχετες ασυναρτησίες ΑΥΤΟ όντως είναι. Ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι η γελοιότατη και πιο πομπώδης *ΥΠΕΡΕΚΛΑΙΚΕΥΣΗ* της ψυχολογίας/ψυχιατρικής/ψυχοθεραπείας που δίνει αέρα στον καθένα κομπλεξικό πικρόχωλο μίζερο κανένα ατάλαντο όπως οι γονείς σου να τον παριστάνουν να προσπαθήσουν να αντισταθμίσουν τις αυτονόητες ανασφάλειες τους και τα άφθονα κόμπλεξ τους. Κυρίως, για ΕΣΕΝΑ. 

Δεν έχουν ΚΑΝΕΝΑ δικαίωμα ούτε καν προστριβή να τείνουν να στο πούνε, άσε σίγουρα να ΣΤΟ πούνε. 

"Αλλά πως γίνετε να είμαι νάρκισσος με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση;"

1. Δεν γίνεται και αν γίνεται οι νάρκισσοι δεν παραδέχονται εύκολα πως έχουν χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση!!! Καθόλου.
2. Δεν χρειάζεται να βασανίζεις το μυαλό σου με τέτοιες παράλογες σκέψεις γιατί δύο ψυχασθενείς ψυχονευροτικοί γυμνοσιάλιαγκες πέταξαν μια κοτσάνα για εσένα!!

" Είχα μπει και διάβασα στο ίντερνετ ότι τα άτομα με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους πάνω από τους άλλους. Το λέω στους γονείς μου και μου λένε ότι επειδή με νοιάζει υπερβολικά η γνώμη τον άλλων."

Πες τους να μην σε ξαναενοχλήσουν με το να ξεσπάνε τα ψευτοψυχολογικά παράλογα τους σε εσένα και πως είναι η γνώμη τους. Γίνονται ακόμα πιο γελοίοι καραγκιόζηδες προσπαθώντας να εστερνιστούν ψυχολογικούς όρους που προφανέστατα δεν ξέρουν.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Πες τους να παμε παρεα ολοι σε επαγγελματία, να δει τι γινεται στη σχεση μας και ποιος ειναι τι. 
Οποιος το παιζει γνωστης και βγαζει και εξειδικευμένα πορίσματα του αερα, συνηθως μπροστα στον ειδικο θα πεσει απο τα σύννεφα.

----------


## Macgyver

Οι ναρκισσοι εχουν κρυπτοχαμηλη αυτοεκτιμησηη , αλλα αν λαβω υπ οψιν τι εχω ακουσει απο τους γονεις , θαπραπε να τους πλακωσω ........μεγαλωνουν , και νομιζουν οτι τα ξερουν ολα , αν κι ειμαι 57 χρ.........η παλαιοτερη γενια απο μενα ......

----------


## Κέλας

> Πες τους να παμε παρεα ολοι σε επαγγελματία, να δει τι γινεται στη σχεση μας και ποιος ειναι τι. 
> Οποιος το παιζει γνωστης και βγαζει και εξειδικευμένα πορίσματα του αερα, συνηθως μπροστα στον ειδικο θα πεσει απο τα σύννεφα.


Τώρα σοβαρολογείς ρε Γιώργο??? Να πάει σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους για τις ψευτοδιανοούμενες μαλακίες τους και επαναλαμβάνω ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ τους που του τσαμπουνήσανε οι γελοίοι κουτοπόνηροι και ενοχλητικά χωριατίλιδες παρακμιακοί γονείς του γιατί προφανώς δεν μπορούν να ΜΗΝ κλαψουρίσουν σε κάποια κομψότατα αληθής αξιολόγηση που λογικά τους έκανε ή υψηλή αυτοπεποίθηση που τους έτριψε στη μούρη τους και φτύνουν επειδή ζορίζονται φανταχτερούς όρους??? Με δουλεύεις??? Καταλληλότερα να επιεικώς απορρίπτει επαφή μαζί τους εκτός απο τα αναγκαία πράγματα όπως οικονομικά και κτλ. προς το ζειν. 

Το θέμα είναι όντως σοβαρά μείζων να ανακατευτεί με ψυχιάτρους και whanot. Δεν τρέχουμε γρηγουρα-να-προυλαβουμι-αααααααραααααααα στους ψυχιάτρους για κάθε ασήμαντους λόγους. Να τραβήξουν αυτοί για ψυχιάτρους μπας και βάλουν μυαλό. Τι μαλακίες είναι αυτές??? Βρήκαμε όρους ψωμοτύρι και τους πετάμε απο δω και απο κει??

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Τώρα σοβαρολογείς ρε Γιώργο??? Να πάει σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους για τις ψευτοδιανοούμενες μαλακίες τους και επαναλαμβάνω ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ τους που του τσαμπουνήσανε οι γελοίοι κουτοπόνηροι και ενοχλητικά χωριατίλιδες παρακμιακοί γονείς του γιατί προφανώς δεν μπορούν να ΜΗΝ κλαψουρίσουν σε κάποια κομψότατα αληθής αξιολόγηση που λογικά τους έκανε ή υψηλή αυτοπεποίθηση που τους έτριψε στη μούρη τους και φτύνουν επειδή ζορίζονται φανταχτερούς όρους??? Με δουλεύεις??? Καταλληλότερα να επιεικώς απορρίπτει επαφή μαζί τους εκτός απο τα αναγκαία πράγματα όπως οικονομικά και κτλ. προς το ζειν. 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι όντως σοβαρά μείζων να ανακατευτεί με ψυχιάτρους και whanot. Δεν τρέχουμε γρηγουρα-να-προυλαβουμι-αααααααραααααααα στους ψυχιάτρους για κάθε ασήμαντους λόγους. Να τραβήξουν αυτοί για ψυχιάτρους μπας και βάλουν μυαλό. Τι μαλακίες είναι αυτές??? Βρήκαμε όρους ψωμοτύρι και τους πετάμε απο δω και απο κει??


Εννοω, εφοσον το παιζουν γνωστές και ψυχαναλυτές και βγαζουν ευκολα ιατρικά πορίσματα, να τους πει οτι δεν δέχεται τετοια πορίσματα απο ανίδεους του κλάδου ψυχολογίας, αλλα εφοσον πιστεύουν οτι κατι δεν παει καλα μεταξυ τους, να τους προτείνει να πανε ολοι μαζι οικογενειακώς σε επαγγελματία ψυχολογο να εντοπίσει αυτος ποιος εχει το κυριως προβλημα και για ποιον λογο πιθανως κατα τη γνωμη τους, το παιδι τους ειναι νάρκισσος.
Ουτε θα πανε, ουτε θα τον ξαναενοχλησουν. 
Το εχω πει σε ανθρωπο που το επαιζε ψυχολογος και με κατηγορούσε για ψυχολογικα βαρβάτα. Οκ λεω, παμε παρεούλα σε ψυχολογο και τα αποτελέσματα θα τα μάθουμε και οι δυο. Ε εξαφανιστηκε

----------


## Κέλας

> Εννοω, εφοσον το παιζουν γνωστές και ψυχαναλυτές και βγαζουν ευκολα ιατρικά πορίσματα, να τους πει οτι δεν δέχεται τετοια πορίσματα απο ανίδεους του κλάδου ψυχολογίας, αλλα εφοσον πιστεύουν οτι κατι δεν παει καλα μεταξυ τους, να τους προτείνει να πανε ολοι μαζι οικογενειακώς σε επαγγελματία ψυχολογο να εντοπίσει αυτος ποιος εχει το κυριως προβλημα και για ποιον λογο πιθανως κατα τη γνωμη τους, το παιδι τους ειναι νάρκισσος.
> Ουτε θα πανε, ουτε θα τον ξαναενοχλησουν. 
> Το εχω πει σε ανθρωπο που το επαιζε ψυχολογος και με κατηγορούσε για ψυχολογικα βαρβάτα. Οκ λεω, παμε παρεούλα σε ψυχολογο και τα αποτελέσματα θα τα μάθουμε και οι δυο. Ε εξαφανιστηκε


Και εγώ εννοώ το αναμφισβήτητα επιβεβαιωμένο γεγονός πως ουσιαστικά οτι και να κάνεις και οτιδήποτε και να πράξεις κάποιοι άνθρωποι εννοείται πως όντως δεν γίνεται να *βάλουν και να αποκτήσουν το ελαχιστότατο μυαλό* και απο προσωπική εγκυρότατη εμπειρία που την παραστατικά εντόπισα εγώ σου διευκρινίζω πως δεν βάζουν μυαλό τέτοιο κουμάσι/μόρφωμα ανθρώπων οτιδήποτε και να κάνεις οπότε θα είναι σαν broken record περιττώς παπαγαλόντας και παραλογίζοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια ασφαλώς διαψευσμένα μπαρουφάκια μέχρι να λυγίσει το παιδί τους και να ενφυτέψει την ιδέα, δηλαδή, του κάνουν εμμονικά πλύση εγκεφάλου με υποσυνείδητο τρόπο χωρίς να το ξέρουν και αυτοί. Όχι, στην πραγματικότητα δεν βγάζουν κανένα πόρισμα ούτε στον ελάχιστο βαθμό απλά εκσπερματώνουν την γελοιότατη γνώμη τους. 

Ας πάει, αλλά δεν θα βάλουν μυαλό στο υπογραμμίζω ανεξίτηλα αυτό.

----------


## psycho22

> Είμαι 15 χρονών και έχω ακούσει εκατοντάδες φορές από τους γονείς μου ότι είμαι νάρκισσος και ότι με νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός μου.
> Αλλά πως γίνετε να είμαι νάρκισσος με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση; Είχα μπει και διάβασα στο ίντερνετ ότι τα άτομα με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους πάνω από τους άλλους. Το λέω στους γονείς μου και μου λένε ότι επειδή με νοιάζει υπερβολικά η γνώμη τον άλλων.


κ εγω ειχα πολυ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση λογω bullying και εγινα ναρκισσος μεγαλωνοντας. Τωρα δεν ειμαι αλλα στα 20-25 θεωρουσα τον εαυτο μου πιο πανω απο τους αλλους, πιο ωραιο, πιο επιτυχημενο τα παντα. Ομως η αμφιβολια υπηρχε βαθια μεσα και καποιος μπορουσε ευκολα να μου γκρεμισει αυτη την ιδεα εστω και προσωρινα. Επισης μου αρεσε να γινομαι το επικεντρο της προσοχης, να με θαυμαζουν και ασχολιομουν πολυ με την εικονα μου, τοσο την εμφανιση οσο και την επαγγελματικη μου καριερα, οχι για να εχω καλη ζωη αλλα για να κανω επιδειξη του ποσα λεφτα βγαζω. Ο ναρκισισμος πιστευω πηγαζε την απορριψη σαν παιδι γιατι σαν παιδι δεν με ενδιαφεραν αυτα.

----------


## aeolus74

> Είμαι 15 χρονών και έχω ακούσει εκατοντάδες φορές από τους γονείς μου ότι είμαι νάρκισσος και ότι με νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός μου.
> Αλλά πως γίνετε να είμαι νάρκισσος με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση; Είχα μπει και διάβασα στο ίντερνετ ότι τα άτομα με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους πάνω από τους άλλους. Το λέω στους γονείς μου και μου λένε ότι επειδή με νοιάζει υπερβολικά η γνώμη τον άλλων.


Κατ'αρχάς, εισαι 15 οπότε ναι είναι φυσιολογικό να λειτουργείς "ναρκισσιστικά". Όλοι οι έφηβοι συμπεριφέρονται έτσι και αυτό είναι το νορμάλ στις ηλικίες αυτές. Γι αυτό το λόγο απαγορεύεται από τους ειδικούς να κάνουν διαγνώσεις ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής πριν τα 18 (μη σου πω 20). Προφανώς οι γονείς σου θα ξέρουν καλύτερα ;)

----------


## aeolus74

Το πρόβλημα εδώ δεν είναι το εάν σε νοιάζει υπερβολικά η γνώμη των άλλων όπως λες, ή μάλλον όπως λένε οι γονείς σου. Ξαναλέω ότι ακόμα κι αν συμβαίνει αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό στην εφηβεία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι γονείς σου, σου κολλάνε μία ετικέτα, σου λένε τι είσαι. Και είναι πρόβλημα γιατί το κάνουν σε μία ηλικία που ακριβώς καλείσαι να ανακαλύψεις το ποιος είσαι.

----------

